# Hks EIDS. How to fit?



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello anyone got any idea how to fit The Hks Eids ( Idling Stabalisers ) to the r33 gtr? 

Thanks


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

If you are planning on changing the ECU or piggybacking it with say an Fcon V-Pro then you won't need the EIDS as a lot of the aftermarket ECU stuff have their own version programmed in.


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers for reply mate. Im just going to use the Eids at the mo as spent all my funds on a hks clutch as my nismo one as started to slipping like hell.

Does anyone know if fiting the eids is simple?

Thanks


----------

